# BMW X3 2017 Engine light stays on but turned off when engine is on



## Ayas (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi All , I have a 2017 bmwx3 and would need your suggestion. I have noticed that my car Engine light stays on but turned off when engine is switched on. Do I have to worry about it and take my car to garage ?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Ayas said:


> Hi All , I have a 2017 bmwx3 and would need your suggestion. I have noticed that my car Engine light stays on but turned off when engine is switched on. Do I have to worry about it and take my car to garage ?


Need more detail...are you just noticing this after a long or short period of ownership?

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayas (Dec 29, 2021)

This vehicle is with me since a year now . I never noticed since last week . So wanted to check if it is normal to have engine light on till engine switched on ?


----------



## gkissell (Oct 29, 2019)

When you turn the car off, the light comes on? And stays on until you start it again? 

Or comes on when you first turn on the ignition and then goes out once the car starts? (This is normal.)


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Incoherent...

OP, it is impossible for others to understand what you are describing. Try again.


----------

